# US Citizen applying for a UK Fiance visa



## nevenasaad (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear all,
I'm a US citizen and my fiance is British and I'm trying to apply for a fiance visa from the US. I'm very confused about how to apply and the whole process. My fiance and I have been together for almost 5 years, we have worked together and lived together and been very close for a long time and I am sad cause I have not been able to be with him for a month and a half now. can anyone tell me in details how to put this application together and when applying online what do I do after that and what to expect after a BIometrics appointment and when I mail the application to the british embassy what service should I use and how long does it usually take? Help please :confused2:


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

nevenasaad said:


> Dear all,
> I'm a US citizen and my fiance is British and I'm trying to apply for a fiance visa from the US. I'm very confused about how to apply and the whole process. My fiance and I have been together for almost 5 years, we have worked together and lived together and been very close for a long time and I am sad cause I have not been able to be with him for a month and a half now. can anyone tell me in details how to put this application together and when applying online what do I do after that and what to expect after a BIometrics appointment and when I mail the application to the british embassy what service should I use and how long does it usually take? Help please :confused2:


The visa application process is outlined here: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/applying/?langname=UK%20English

Details on what steps are required for a marriage visa are here: UK Border Agency | Getting married or registering a civil partnership in the UK

All of your other questions have been answered in detail on this forum previously: do a search of the forum topics and you'll find all the answers you need.

teuchter


----------



## nevenasaad (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been reading all the Q & As but still was hoping that someone who has gone through the process would actually describe it as it went and I also wanted to know what kind of mailing service should I use to mail the application?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

nevenasaad said:


> I have been reading all the Q & As but still was hoping that someone who has gone through the process would actually describe it as it went and I also wanted to know what kind of mailing service should I use to mail the application?


There are several threads detailing (very) what the thread starter (and then several other posters, lol) did and how it all went for them. You may need to p*age through the thread indexes going back several pages to find relevant threads,* but those threads are very helpful and worth the work.

As for mailing your application packet, most of us in the US used registered-return-receipt United States Postal Service (USPS).

The UKBA in NYC then returns your packet via UPS, a service paid for when making the application online and paying the associated fees-you will notice a 'courier fee' of $12USD itemised on the fees payment page. The courier of choice is United Parcel Service (UPS), and the applicant has no choice in the matter


----------



## K3rii (Mar 28, 2012)

What is the form name or number that I need to fill out. I have a fiance in the uk and I plan to apply for a fiance visa, and stay for 6 months. And in that 6 months get married.
I just need to know the form name/number?
Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

K3rii said:


> What is the form name or number that I need to fill out. I have a fiance in the uk and I plan to apply for a fiance visa, and stay for 6 months. And in that 6 months get married.
> I just need to know the form name/number?
> Please help. Thanks.


If you are applying in US, application is done online. Just go to online application, answer a few questions and choose the visa type. The paper form for reference is VAF4A. 
Go to UK Border Agency | Applying for a visa and download VAF4A on the right.


----------

